# Two Part/ Hollow lures



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I am wanting to make a hollow clear minnow lure so that I can experiment with my own "butt" naked design. I had an Idea on how to do it but I found the clay to be to soft to be able to carve the inside out to be able to make a two part mold. I don't have a lot of wood working tools, so that is why I was trying to use clay. Maybe a tougher clay would work? Has any one attempted hollow lures? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

http://makelure.com/ProdDetail.cfm?Category=Dyes - Fillers&Name=Sculpey


----------



## ralfff (Jun 17, 2007)

It's a little complcated and expensive. Will take a two piece prototype must be very accurate. Getting them to swim right is the biggest problem (Ask Reef Runner Lures) Go www.micromark.com Look into casting/silicone rubber/resin for casting. Pg 34 of the reg catalog


----------

